# killing snakes 10 x larger than they are



## cateyes221981 (Feb 25, 2009)

is there truth to this?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

10 times larger than a hedgehog? No. They sometimes eat snakes but only small ones, just like they can eat small lizards, frogs, etc.
The European hedgehog is a bit bigger (they usually weigh somewhere between 800-1600 g) than the African pygmy hedgehog. The snakes in Europe aren't big at all at most of them aren't venomous. The European adder (viper) is one of the more common venomous snakes and they are not very aggressive but rather timid and their bite is rarely fatal and lots of the people don't even need to go to the hospital when bitten.

Hedgehogs are protected by their quills and they say they have a pretty high tolerance of snake venom but if they get bitten they can still die. They're not immune. 

If you have a 25 cm (9.8 inch) long hedgehog and a snake 10 times as big... you would have a 250 cm (98.4 inch) snake.. they would probably try to eat the hedgehog. :lol:


----------

